

Ask HN: What do you think about Tony Robbins? - kolinko

Personally - some of his programs helped me a lot a couple of years ago. I'm now thinking of doing a business related to self-help, but I'm worried that people will start treating me as one of these people that sell Amway etc :)<p>In other words - if you're a vc - would you put a money in a sensible idea that deals with self-help (or treat seriously a person that worked with this for a couple of years)? If you're a tech/biz guy - would you have any objections before joining a startup that deals in self help?
======
jonhendry
"I'm now thinking of doing a business related to self-help, but I'm worried
that people will start treating me as one of these people that sell Amway etc
:)"

Yeah, pretty much. A lot of those programs are like Scientology without the
threats. ie, if you're not succeeding, it's because you're not doing the
program right, but try my $5000 seminar, it might help. People end up spending
so much money that psychologically they don't want to admit that it's a giant
waste of money.

At least, that's my take. It's snake oil.

------
smoody
one thing you should probably do (this post aside) is not mention tony robbins
when you're writing about the idea. the last thing you need, in the long term,
is to provide a means for the tony robbins law machine to come after you for
lifting his work. not that they would, but best to limit the connection in
case there is overlap between his techniques and yours (of course a lot of his
techniques are borrowed, but still). and i'm not saying that he can legally
'own' certain techniques for being hyper-goal-oriented, but anything is
possible in today's litigation courts. and i wouldn't want to see tony robbins
on the witness stand cleverly persuading a jury that i am guilty. :-)

~~~
kolinko
You're right.

------
rms
No, it's fine as long as you are serious and your product works. I would
totally invest in you with my counterfactual VC fund.

Actually I'm also broadly interested in this topic and willing to talk ideas,
feel free to send an email.

~~~
kolinko
Great - I'd love to discuss some of the ideas with someone. I'll pm you some
time next week :)

------
mikecane
Go buy and read the book SHAM first. Here's its website:
<http://shambook.blogspot.com/>

~~~
kolinko
I didn't get the book, but there is a section about Robbins there (and a link
to Randi's site) - it was an interesting read. Thanks

------
Scott_MacGregor
I think if you can make money with it, then it's a good business idea. I say
go for it, and make a commitment to make it work!

~~~
kolinko
I'm not in the business for money alone. I want to do things that change the
world for better.

